# Should I be worried......



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

Currently have two red bellies in a 55 gallon, they're about 5 inches long. Last week I had to move from one apartment to the next so apart came everything.

Here's how the move went:

In the northeast here the temps are extremely cold, during the move the outside temp was about 17 degrees.

I took about 35 gallons of the water, all plants and both RBP's. Kept all the water in the filter and kept both the water and filter at about 76 degrees while in transport.

I actually slow dripped the buckets with full tank water for about 3 hours while I was setting up. Figured that was plenty of time to acclimate the warmer tank water, differing PH, etc....

Once I finally dumped the fish in the tank, no problemos whatsoever. They were swimming around like nothing happened.

Dumped all the old substrate and switched over to sand, what better time.

Tank has been setup for about a week now, params are:

PH 6.8
Ammonia 0
Nitrite 0
Nitrate 30

I've noticed that one RBP has a white spot, wouldn't call it fungus, wouldn't call it ick, originally though it was a burn from the heater but can't really tell. It's like the scales went from dark grey to white in about 2 or 3 days and it looks like either the scales are transparent or there are no scales at all. The spot hasn't gotten any bigger but it seems to be getting whiter if that makes sense. Also noticed this morning that his crap, although NOT stringy, it was white. Never seen it white before....

The only things that have been changed are, location of the tank, and diet. Switched them over to silversides this week. They are loving them......

I haven't seen any different personality traits as of lately, although he did throw up his entire silverside dinner from last night. I've been dosing with melafix for three days now just in case.

The only things I can somewhat conclude are A) Heater burn B)Ammonia burn from being in transport for 4 hours or C) some sort of infection.

Your thoughts? I'll grab a pic tonight.....


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

I would not worry to much. I would give him some time and add some salt to the tank. I have seen spots come and go quite a bit on my old P's.


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

Here are some pics of the evil bastard and his unknown spot...


----------



## Rough996 (Oct 3, 2006)

looks like a heater burn to me. However, if the spot seems to be getting bigger, it might be a type of body fungus. Melafix should clear it right up if it's from heater burn... a little salt wouldn't hurt either - 1 tsp per 10 gallons should be plenty.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Looks more like he burned himself on the heater or rubbed up against something in the tank. I'd let it go for a day or two and see if it starts healing. If it spreads or in any other way gets worse then start dosing with meds. Personally I don't like throwing chemicals in there unless I absolutely have to. My Reds have all had bites or cuts at some point but they've always healed on their own with no help from me whatsoever.


----------



## huck (Mar 6, 2006)

looks like a heater burn, I wouldnt worr too much, just keep an eye on it. Add some salt, if it gets worse maybe some chem. Salt and a bit of tim should fix hm right up


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

i'd go with salt and melafix


----------



## huck (Mar 6, 2006)

I try not to use chem if I dont have to, A they can bec very$$$ b you should be dead nuts with the amounts you use. Salt seems to cure most minor things at a very low cost, if he doesnt heal up in a week or so, or at least have a noticable diff I would then try some chem.


----------



## sandman503 (Feb 10, 2009)

mine has the exact thing, i moved them to a bigger tank and my biggest of the 3 have a white spot. its bigger than yours (the spot) and it showed up a day after moving them. been treating with mela fix and i just added salt. i will let you know how it pans out.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Please post pic and and info on my Sic Fish thread


----------



## dstrong (Feb 26, 2009)

if you guys dont like dosing your fish with chemicals id seriously try API's Pimafix. its completley all natural and treats fungal fish infections and both internal and external bacterial infections. its the only thing i use on my fish(cuz i dont like dosing chems either) and it works great maybe even better then the chems.


----------



## dstrong (Feb 26, 2009)

lol just looked it up. didnt realize that melafix and pimafix were almost the same thing.


----------

